# Second Hand Finds



## VitaWright

We started talking a little about this in another thread but I thought I'd start a new topic about it.

What really cool cooking things have you found at a thrift store, eBay, garage sale, Craigslist, free, or other second hand source?

I am an avid thrift store shopper and mostly find things there.  I will post some pictures later but here are some of my best ts finds.

Descoware 5qt DO: 9.99
Desocware 4qt DO: 9.99
Le Creuset 12" grill pan: 10.00
George Foreman G5 grill with all 5 plates: 20.00
Cuisineart food processor: 4.95
Le Creuset sauce pan with skillet lid: 12.00
Griswold and Wagner CI pans: $5 to $7 range
various other treasures that I can't think of right now

My holy grail that I am still hoping to find but probably won't is a Vita Mix.

So all you other second hand shoppers post your finds.


----------



## Andy M.

I haven't bought any cookware, appliances or kitchen gadgets second hand but I find great cookbook buys at flea markets.

So far, I have found:

Mastering the Art of French Cooking by Julia Child
The French Chef Cookbook  by Julia Child
Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen
Italian Cooking by the Romanolis
Williams-Sonoma Dinner Party Cookbook
Recipes form Gourmet Magazine Cookbook

There may be one or two more that I can't recall off hand


----------



## Constance

Years ago, I bought a wonderful stock pot at a rummage sale for $2. The lid had clamps, but there was no pressure guage, so I'm not sure if it was supposed to be a canner or what, but I used it for everything from chicken and dumplings to pasta to soup. When Kim got me a set of Magnalite, I gave it to my daughter, who still uses it.

Most of my cast iron pieces came from rummage sales, as well. The chicken fryer is a great piece...a 16" covered skillet that is about 6" deep. It weighs a TON!


----------



## Bigjim68

One thing I recently discovered is that a lot of manuals for electric cookware are available for free over the internet.  I think you must make sure all the little parts are there. When looking for a manual for a recently purchased bread machine, I noticed a lot of requests for a replacement paddle.


----------



## Leolady

Most everything in my kitchen and in my house is second hand!

I buy everything from second hand diamonds to decorative accessories used.

I refuse to pay retail prices for new junk [and I do mean junk] when I can buy the best quality for pennies.


----------



## Bigjim68

Hey Leolady.  I agree.  I use almost exclusively cast iron and copper cookware, and nearly all of it was "pre owned"  I am currently trying to learn to renovate the old copper myself.  Every so often, while cooking, take a trip down nostalgia lane and start thinking just how many good dinners have been created in my old stuff, or wonder if I am using a pot that once belonged to a 5 star chef.  

Oh, and Leolady, I bet you look gorgeous in those old secondhand diamonds.  Do we get a picher?  LOL


----------



## Leolady

You have cast iron and copper cookware too!

You are my hero....

Thanks, I feel gorgeous in my pre owned gems but I don't take photos of myself.  Just picture me in your mind......LOL!


----------



## Bigjim68

Over the years, I have given away dozens of old CI to newlyweds, starting out singles, and others in need.  I generally pay less than a few bucks for something I want, and often I have to buy a box of kitchen stuff to get what I want.  Copper is another matter.  There is a lot of it around, but it is harder to come by.  Much of it needs work, primarily tinning.  Dents are fairly easy to remove.  I make a wooden form the right size and configuration, ditto with loose rivets.  And bang it with a hammer.  Next week I am going to try retinning. Seems to me to be easier than most people think.  Street vendors do it without much in the way of the tools.   I am about to retire, and then I will have time to do this sort of thing.
I kinda like this "pre" stuff. I think that I will start calling myself pre used instead of old.
OK, I am picturing you in my mind, and I like what I see.


----------



## VitaWright

I don't think there are many things I will ever again buy new.  I love bargains and on appliances you can almost always get store credit or your money back if they don't work.  I usually plug them in in the store anyway and I almost always find stuff in new condition.

Just on Friday I finally found a cast iron dutch oven with the lid.  It was 9.99 and I refused to buy one of the new ones.  I hate how rough they are.  This one is perfect and will be going with us on our next camping trip.  It's the older type with the smoothly cast finish.  Can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Jcas

I have brought most of my cookbooks from these sources.

i got an old Sunbeam combination, deep fryer, slow cooker and steamer for 8.00, works really well.

Also a near new still in box Ronson slow cooker was another bargain, yet to find, but definately still looking for an enameld cast iron dutch oven    .....


----------



## marigeorge

I have found, mostly at estate sales,  old cookbooks (several editions of Boston Cooking School Cook Book, Mrs. Lincoln's Boston Cook Book, the first Pillsbury Bake Off Cookbooklet), a large Van Briggle pitcher, a couple Red Wing mixing bowls, yelloware mixing bowls, a large wooden bread rising bowl, etc.


----------



## middie

We found a bread machine for 10 bucks. Had all the pieces the owners manuel and a video showing how to use it.


----------



## Bigjim68

I am a real estate appraiser, and sometimes I am in houses before the sale.  Therefore, I sometimes get a preview.  I find most of the good old stuff at estate sales in homes generally built in the 50's and 60's.  If I am looking for copper, yard sales in wealthier old neighborhoods generally are the best.  A lot of copper was made for decoration in coppertone kitchens in the 50's, and is worthless for cooking.  In general, the heavier the better.


----------



## Leolady

I have bought enough cookware and appliances over the years through these sources to furnish my kitchen infinitely better than most restaurant kitchens, 3 church kitchens, 4 friends and relative's kitchens, and to teach cooking classes at the Boys and Girls Club.

That includes everything from heavy copper cookware, enameled cast iron cookware, Sabatier knives, Kitchenaid and Hobart mixers, Cuisinart and commercial Robot Coupe food processors, Vita Mix blenders, restaurant utensils and bowls, and everything else you can imagine...including my Crown American vintage 6 burner 2 oven gas range.

I have bought a huge maple butcher block table, a marble pastry table, iron and copper pot racks, heavy Dexter Russell restaurant turners and forks and spatulas, restaurant heavy flatware, Corelle dishes, & more!


----------



## Bigjim68

For me this is recycling at its best.  Hopefully at my own estate sale in 30 or 40 years, someone else will buy my stuff and it will get yet another life.  Like you, I have hepled set up a number of kitchens for "starters out", furnished with recycled kitchenware.  Besides, it beats going to the mall on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I got my current range, a Five Star commercial style gas with convection range, off of Craig's list. It was 4 years old and I swear, had only been used a few times. The broiler had never been used. It also came with a huge cast iron griddle that you put in over 2 of the burners. It listed for $4300 and I got it for $550.

I've also gotten most of my dishes from thrift stores and re-sale shops. I got a wonderful Calphalon SS grill pan used on Ebay for $35 shipped. It's huge and with a little Bar Keepers Friend, it looks brand new.


----------



## Leolady

Bigjim68 said:


> For me this is recycling at its best. Hopefully at my own estate sale in 30 or 40 years, someone else will buy my stuff and it will get yet another life. Like you, I have hepled set up a number of kitchens for "starters out", furnished with recycled kitchenware. Besides, it beats going to the mall on Saturday mornings.


 
You are a man after my own heart Bigjim!

I have a "recycling" friend who I met on the net, and we are going "thrift shopping" when he comes this week.  It is funny, I have really nothing left on my wish list!

Another internet friend is totally renovating a 70's era Hobart KA dishwasher for me and that is all my kitchen lacks.  This friend works for Hobart as a repairman.  I will have it by Christmas.

I never go to the mall anymore!


----------



## gadzooks

Where to start...my kitchen, heck, my whole house, is filled with thrift store finds. Virtually all my cookware, silverware, dishes, cups, saucers, bowls, glassware, utensils (I have the best garlic press I've ever used, EVER, 99¢ in a thrift store). Let's see, what can I see from where I'm sitting...VitaMix 3600 (I have a new VM 5000, complete, in the lower cupboard), $20 and $50, respectively, OrangeX medium juicer, $5, Champion commercial juicer, $30, Revere cannister set, $5, Drip-O-Lator and 2-1/2 qt. Revere kettle, $1 apiece, Hobart N50, $8 (7+tax, I let her keep the change), KitchenAid KFP600 food processor with all the discs, $70, Dualit 4 slice toaster, $5, all my cutting boards and maple pastry board, a lifetime supply of Chicago Cutlery, mostly walnut, but I'm using the older Metropolitans, KA A-9 coffee mill, $8, 4 and 6 qt. Presto stainless steel pressure cookers, a pair of Cameron stovetop smokers that I use for lasagna (they have these great sliding lids), a sweet French 20 cm. black steel frying pan, several pieces of All-Clad, an 18 qt. stainless stockpot, a 12 qt. DuraWare stockpot, 10" copper whisking bowl, copper insert bowl for my Hobart N50, assorted coffee pots and urns (the urns are Farberware, 2 55 cup and a 35 cup, great for parties) a Bunn Pour-O-Matic with 3 carafes, a 20"x14"x4" black steel commercial roasting pan (strapped bottom), two large sets of Revere Limited Edition pots and pans, one all copper clad, the other tri-ply (stainless in and out, full copper core), Bron mandolin, Borner V-Slicer, two cast iron griddles, cast iron 5 qt. Dutch oven (American), cast iron camp pan, the bottom is a deep frying pan/pot, the lid is also a shallow fry pan, 14" cast iron frying pan, two lidded sautes, one an 11" All Clad, the other a larger Kirkland tri-ply, assorted copper pots and pans that I am re-tinning, jeez, there's more but I've got bread rising and have to pan and bake. If anybody wants a Sunbeam meat grinder attachment for their stand mixer, I may have one somewhere...


----------



## Fisher's Mom

gadzooks said:


> Where to start...my kitchen, heck, my whole house, is filled with thrift store finds. Virtually all my cookware, silverware, dishes, cups, saucers, bowls, glassware, utensils (I have the best garlic press I've ever used, EVER, 99¢ in a thrift store). Let's see, what can I see from where I'm sitting...VitaMix 3600 (I have a new VM 5000, complete, in the lower cupboard), $20 and $50, respectively, OrangeX medium juicer, $5, Champion commercial juicer, $30, Revere cannister set, $5, Drip-O-Lator and 2-1/2 qt. Revere kettle, $1 apiece, Hobart N50, $8 (7+tax, I let her keep the change), KitchenAid KFP600 food processor with all the discs, $70, Dualit 4 slice toaster, $5, all my cutting boards and maple pastry board, a lifetime supply of Chicago Cutlery, mostly walnut, but I'm using the older Metropolitans, KA A-9 coffee mill, $8, 4 and 6 qt. Presto stainless steel pressure cookers, a pair of Cameron stovetop smokers that I use for lasagna (they have these great sliding lids), a sweet French 20 cm. black steel frying pan, several pieces of All-Clad, an 18 qt. stainless stockpot, a 12 qt. DuraWare stockpot, 10" copper whisking bowl, copper insert bowl for my Hobart N50, assorted coffee pots and urns (the urns are Farberware, 2 55 cup and a 35 cup, great for parties) a Bunn Pour-O-Matic with 3 carafes, a 20"x14"x4" black steel commercial roasting pan (strapped bottom), two large sets of Revere Limited Edition pots and pans, one all copper clad, the other tri-ply (stainless in and out, full copper core), Bron mandolin, Borner V-Slicer, two cast iron griddles, cast iron 5 qt. Dutch oven (American), cast iron camp pan, the bottom is a deep frying pan/pot, the lid is also a shallow fry pan, 14" cast iron frying pan, two lidded sautes, one an 11" All Clad, the other a larger Kirkland tri-ply, assorted copper pots and pans that I am re-tinning, jeez, there's more but I've got bread rising and have to pan and bake. If anybody wants a Sunbeam meat grinder attachment for their stand mixer, I may have one somewhere...


Ooooh, how could I forget I have a Bunn Pour-O-Matic with 3 warming pads and a Bunn Dual Hopper A9 (I think) burr coffee grinder. I got them both on ebay for way less than $100 and they are probably the 2 appliances I value the most. But I really wanna go shopping with _you_ Gadzooks. You put me to shame with all of your finds!


----------



## gadzooks

OK, I'm back...bread is rising a second time, mess cleaned up...I shouldn't have gone in the kitchen, there's more. A very nice suribachi, a couple of mortar&pestle sets, nice German spring form pans (yum, cheeeeesecake!), several espresso makers, all stovetop. I had a Baby Gaggia, but gave it away. A ton of stuff that I have passed on to friends. Couple of molded glass and chrome Silex candle warmers (very retro). A way cool liquid core electric frying pan. Oh, heavy stainless steel nesting pots and pans for car and horse camping, 1/4 and 1/2 sheet pans, Queez electric carving knife, Rival Meat slicer, pasta roller and cutter, FreshRoast+8 coffee roaster, Waring 12VDC Bar Blender (run it off solar panels buffered by a small 12V battery at Burning Man...blender drinks are a hot item when it hits 130º). There's probably more in there, and I have a fairly small kitchen. You know, this is kind of embarrassing...stainless soda siphon, cream whipper, 4L wiretop glass jar for pickling (eggs w/beets&onions), and my trusty 5 gallon sauerkraut crock on the porch. Oops! And a 1-1/2 qt. Norpro Krona s.s. whisking bowl (old pattern, flared handle and hanging hole. They don't make 'em anymore, I asked Norpro) and a set of heavy s.s. no-slip mixing bowls. All used, and on the cheap. I generally hit the thrifts once a week, and Wednesday morning seems best. And there is CraigsList, a treasure trove for certain, and eBay, which I find kind of spendy usually. Funny, I cleaned out my kitchen cabinets and drawers about two weeks ago for a charity rummage sale, and when I was done, they were still full!


----------



## gadzooks

Fisher's Mom said:


> I got my current range, a Five Star commercial style gas with convection range, off of Craig's list. It was 4 years old and I swear, had only been used a few times. The broiler had never been used. It also came with a huge cast iron griddle that you put in over 2 of the burners. It listed for $4300 and I got it for $550.
> 
> I've also gotten most of my dishes from thrift stores and re-sale shops. I got a wonderful Calphalon SS grill pan used on Ebay for $35 shipped. It's huge and with a little Bar Keepers Friend, it looks brand new.



Outstanding! I am eyeballing a Viking 30" range on CraigsList at the moment.


----------



## gadzooks

Oh, God! Make it stop...there's a one dollar wok on top of the fridge...


----------



## Fisher's Mom

gadzooks said:


> Outstanding! I am eyeballing a Viking 30" range on CraigsList at the moment.


You go, girl!!! (Wait a minute - I don't know if it's Ms or Mr Gadzooks.)


----------



## gadzooks

Er, Mr.........and it's an older model, but clean, black with s.s. trim...bit rich, $900....


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Sorry, Mr. Gadzooks. But you won't let an "asking" price stop you, right? I've been known to watch items for months before I made an offer and sometimes I get lucky!


----------



## gadzooks

Oh, I'll try to low-ball him first, and then be ready to start dealing. Alright! Bread's out of the oven and cooling. Time for a trip to the post office.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

There you go. Wouldn't that be sweet - a deal on a Viking!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew

I don't live any where near a good thrift store or good garage sales. Theres Ebay but by the time you pay shipping it's usually no longer a bargain.


----------



## VitaWright

You people and your Vita Mix blenders!!!  Why can't I find one!!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

My best find is an "Acme Safty Grater"  Picture here Vintage ACME Safety Grater

I have my Grandmothe's but the 2 center splines broke and fell out, which makes it a little difficult to use sometimes.   I had been searching for a new one for years and found one at the local thrift store a few months ago for 50 cents.


----------



## Leolady

VitaWright said:


> You people and your Vita Mix blenders!!! Why can't I find one!!!!


 
You have to hold your mouth right.  

Then stop looking for one.  

Then you will be sure to find one!


----------



## gadzooks

VitaWright said:


> You people and your Vita Mix blenders!!!  Why can't I find one!!!!



I see a lot of VM 3600 & 4000 on eBay that ship from Florida. Of course, eBay tends to be pricey. What type are you looking for, retro or new model? I can keep my eyes opened here. I have as many as I can use, and often buy for others. I often find 3600's not working or incomplete, and refurbish them myself. I have an account now with their parts department. I also live in an area where there are several extremely good thrift stores.


----------



## VitaWright

gadzooks said:


> I see a lot of VM 3600 & 4000 on eBay that ship from Florida. Of course, eBay tends to be pricey. What type are you looking for, retro or new model? I can keep my eyes opened here. I have as many as I can use, and often buy for others. I often find 3600's not working or incomplete, and refurbish them myself. I have an account now with their parts department. I also live in an area where there are several extremely good thrift stores.


 
Well I have looked on eBay and don't want to buy there because, like you said, too pricey.  I told my daughter (she is 8) if she ever sees one at a thrift store, EVEN if it's broken, to grab it.  I would get it fixed.

The think is my mother passed away almost two years ago and my dad passed away about 3 months ago.  I am the married one with a family so I got most of her stuff but the one thing my brother wanted was the Vita Mix.  I couldn't fight him for it because I got so much of everything and that was the one thing he wanted.  So, alas, I am on my own to find one.  Therefore, I am not super picky.


----------



## gadzooks

Got a new coffee roaster this morning. Caffe Rosto. Discontinued, but gets great reviews at Sweet Maria's. They have instructions for it, too. $3.93+tax. Works just fine, and has a larger capacity than the FreshRoast+8 I've been using. Too hot too roast this afternoon, and I have a couple days worth roasted ahead. I'll try it out Saturday or Sunday, early morning or late evening.


----------



## Jcas

At the local op shop yesterday came across a cast iron dutch oven.

Inscribed on the base, Victor designed by Robert Welch. I lifted the lid to find this awful orange rust, but have since scrubbed and seasoned it, and it looks really good.

Cost of 15.00 AU a real bargain, i am delighted.


----------



## VitaWright

So here are my latest finds.  I got a Pampered Chef Stone casserole dish, the square one, probably 9x9 for $2.95.

I got a Le Creuset skillet in blue for $9.95.

Last but not least I got a small Le Creuset Dutch Oven, maybe a two quart, for $7.95.

All in all it was a good shopping day.  All that at only one thrift store.


----------



## Leolady

I really don't need much kitchenware because I have so much!

But......in the last few months I have been scoring on some of those TV infomercial carousel plastic container storage thingys for $1 each, and I have 5 sets now!

They are perfect for all of the freezing of summer veggies I do.


----------



## gadzooks

OK, here goes...Cuis DLC-7, DLC-8, DLC-10, all complete, all the accessories for the DCL-8, Two Vita Mix 3600's (one a +) and some assorted Wagner cast iron. Gave away the DLC-10. Oh, and some Pampered Chef unglazed baking stoneware.


----------



## Leolady

gadzooks said:


> OK, here goes...Cuis DLC-7, DLC-8, DLC-10, all complete, all the accessories for the DCL-8, Two Vita Mix 3600's (one a +) and some assorted Wagner cast iron. Gave away the DLC-10. Oh, and some Pampered Chef unglazed baking stoneware.


 
Was this in only one outing, or over a period of time?


----------



## gadzooks

Two weeks or so...four thrift stores, maybe two visits each...three to one of them. Oops...and "The Cake Bible" by Rose Levy Beranbaum, in good shape, for a buck.


----------



## jkath

ooooooooh, I love thrift stores and garage sales too! I have found countless cookbooks that I love!
One thing I search for at estate sales is the previous (usually deceased) owner's recipe file. That's the best!
I've also found matching pieces to my some of my Grandma's stuff she gave me. 
Church rummage sales are also great for finding good kitchen things. I got an electric carving knife (still sealed in the box) for a couple dollars, and last weekend, for a quarter, I got an egg slicer that looks really old (but still clean as a whistle) and boy does it work! Much nicer than anything put out today.


----------



## attie

My last deep fryer was a bargain, bought it at auction for $3000. It didn't have a manual so when I rang the agent to get one he knew the machine and said that if I got it for less than $45,000 I got a bargain.


----------



## Leolady

I got another storage container carousel at a church sale yesterday for $2.

And an old metal rolling kitchen cart with outlet and a swivel desk chair for free!

At my favorite thrift shop, I got a pair of clear plastic store display candy holders with tongs on a chain for $1.


----------



## gadzooks

Jeez...it's raining food processors here. I just picked up a like brand new Cuis' dlc 8+. $9.95 + sales tax. Not a scuff or scratch on it. That's three dlc 8+, a dlc 7pro and two dlc 10+ in two months. Oh, and a like new KFP-750. The Cuis' were all less than $10 a pop. Found new homes for an 8+, both 10+ and the KFP-750. And I'm trying out my new-to-me American Harvest dehydrator right now. Got it full of organic Romas.


----------



## AllenOK

I haven't gone looking for stuff in a thrift store for over a year.  We don't really have one close-by where we live now.  Last year, I scored a LARGE coffee mug for 50 cents.

However, we have come by a bit of a windfall in the past week.  Both of the houses next to us, one on either side, is in the process of being renovated.  One was barely saved from foreclosure by the owner, and the other was bought, and will probably be resold after the remodelling is done.  From the first house, the owner gave us a bunch of plates and glassware, along with some clothes and toys for the kids.  The second house was really great.  Although none of it was for the kitchen, the owner did give us a couch, love seat, and a chair, almost a full living room set, free-of-charge.  The really nice thing is, since we only have a car right now, getting it here was easy, just pick it up and carry it about 100'.  Those came in real handy, as the couches and one of the recliners pretty much bit the dust about 6 months ago.

10 years ago, I inherited a lot of my step-grandmother's kitchen.  One tri-ply Revereware pan, a KA 5 qt mixer (which has since bit the dust), several other things, along with many cookbooks, one dating back to 1938, and several handwritten notebooks of her recipes.


----------



## GrillingFool

I found 4 perfectly good, brand new, high quality T shirts the other day.
Tossed into a trash bin, I plucked them out. Two my size and 2 my wife's size.
Advertising some academic seminar or something. Great for work Tshirts! 
Score!
(Nope, I ain't ashamed to admit that I am a dumpster diving trash picking guy!)


----------



## expatgirl

a deep iron skillet........perfectly seasoned....nothing sticks in it and makes perfect cornbread.........


----------



## DaveSoMD

my best finds: 

Pamperd Chef baking dish: 3.00 (great for deep dish pizza)
3 corning ware cornflower casserol dishes with lids 2.00 each
Acme Safe-t grater 50 cents
TV satelite dish and receiver 8:00


----------



## Maverick2272

We actually spend a fair amount of time at thrift stores, last find I got was a bread machine for $9.99, works great. Before that it was an electric ice cream maker for $5, plus always finding used school uniforms there for $1 or $2 each which is great.

EDIT: And how can I forget the $39.99 Starbucks coffee grinder I got for $5 because they said it didn't work. I took a gamble, bought it, and had it running with the hour. Still using it today...


----------



## JohnL

AllenOK said:


> I haven't gone looking for stuff in a thrift store for over a year. We don't really have one close-by where we live now. Last year, I scored a LARGE coffee mug for 50 cents.
> 
> However, we have come by a bit of a windfall in the past week. Both of the houses next to us, one on either side, is in the process of being renovated. One was barely saved from foreclosure by the owner, and the other was bought, and will probably be resold after the remodelling is done. From the first house, the owner gave us a bunch of plates and glassware, along with some clothes and toys for the kids. The second house was really great. Although none of it was for the kitchen, the owner did give us a couch, love seat, and a chair, almost a full living room set, free-of-charge. The really nice thing is, since we only have a car right now, getting it here was easy, just pick it up and carry it about 100'. Those came in real handy, as the couches and one of the recliners pretty much bit the dust about 6 months ago.
> 
> 10 years ago, I inherited a lot of my step-grandmother's kitchen. One tri-ply Revereware pan, a KA 5 qt mixer (which has since bit the dust), several other things, along with many cookbooks, one dating back to 1938, and several handwritten notebooks of her recipes.


 
Allen,
You're so lucky to have your step-grandmoms note book recipes. My great aunt was a fantastic home cook who sadly passed away years ago. I wish that I had been old enough at that time to try to get her recipes recorded before she passed on. 
My best used finds have been found at our local church tag sales. A brand new electric skillet (in the box) $5.00, a new Mr. Coffee coffee maker for $7.00.


----------



## B'sgirl

i got a Halloween costume for my son the other day, and a really nerdy bike helmet for DH. Gotta make sure he's safe riding home from work! Oh, and DH found an unused computer joystick and I found an antique clock to put in my sitting room.


----------



## johnbit

I guess copper cookware is just too expensive for me, but I never thought of getting a second hand one, is it healthy or safe to get a second hand cookware? 

Anyway, I will be interested to get a good cheap second hand vitamix blender if it is available.


----------



## Leolady

I use secondhand cookware and appliances all the time.  Just clean and disinfect it before use.

I just bought a March 1947 era Hobart N-50 - KA model G body style mixer on Ebay for $99 plus shipping.  

It should be much more powerful than the new KA mixers since it was made for commercial use!


----------



## deelady

I just bought a Christmas dress for my DD on ebay for $1.04 !! Worn once for a photo shoot!


----------



## expatgirl

I just love, love, love bargains.................in my kitchen food and dishes- wise I rarely buy at full price...........that's why I have outbursts in my local KZ grocery stores......I'll be pickled and stewed (well that's not really what I say---but that's far nicer)if I'll buy a plastic spray bottle for 8 dollars ????  I literally explode with indignation at some of the prices...........how do the locals live????????the local stuff isn't too bad........but anything imported forget it or anything plastic or furniture or accessories......clothes are not cheap..........and certainly not toys...........


----------



## expatgirl

deelady said:


> I just bought a Christmas dress for my DD on ebay for $1.04 !! Worn once for a photo shoot!



hey, great bargain DL.........I always have loved black and red together.....it's very pretty.....what a nice dress for a Christmas photo.....and she can wear it thru out the holidays...........


----------



## JoeV

I was on the road quite a bit today, and happened by three thrift store that are among my favorite haunts. Nothing interesting to me today, but I counted 10 bread machines between the three stores. All between $10-$15, with some of them looking like they've only been used once or twice. Great bargains if you're looking for a bread machine in Lake County Ohio.

JoeV


----------



## LPBeier

My best friend offered me her moulinex food processor before she sent it to one of the charities that picks up stuff.  I said yes, because mine doesn't have a grater blade any more.  So now mine is going to the same charity organization!  It works other than the grater which I really need for my carrot cakes.  The Moulinex is in great shape!


----------



## Katie H

Not related to the kitchen or cooking, but a bargain just the same.  At my local Goodwill store I bought a pair of linen Alfred Dunner slacks and a pair of linen-blend Sag Harbor slacks.  One pair still had the original store tags on them.  Paid $6 for both.  That's only $1.50 per leg.  Good for me because I have long legs.


----------



## VitaWright

I just picked up an OXO manoline food slicer at Goodwill yesterday for $3.99.  It was new in the box with the blue tape still on the blade. It's not the V-type slicer but still it sells for over $60 on Amazon!  I just love a great bargain!!


----------



## expatgirl

who doesn't love a great bargain........congratulations........


----------



## LPBeier

LEFSElover collects butter dishes (amoung other things I think).  Well, my vice is cake pans.  I mean I have all my new professional ones that I use for my wedding and specialty cakes.  But what I love to do is go to garage sales and thrift shops and find old fashioned one.  My friend found for me on the weekend a wonderful cast iron gingerbread mould of an old church.  I can't wait to clean it up and use it!!!


----------



## VitaWright

If we are talking weaknesses I have one for Melamine bowls and Joy of Cooking cookbooks.  Everytime I see a copy of Joy I have to pick it up.  That and Better and Homes and Gardens.


----------



## Katie H

Hooray!  Hooray!  I was shopping in my area Goodwill and came upon a box of Christmas china (service for 4), new in box.  Still had original store sticker on it.  Beautiful dinnerware and came from a major department store.

Was looking for some to give one of our children for Christmas.  Well, for $3.99, the set was mine.  It's already wrapped and ready to go.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Katie, that IS a great find!


----------



## merliajoseph

fantastic stuff!!! it's like having your personal assistant, thanks for those!


----------



## bullseye

Books too many to count.  A Bourgeat skillet--not technically used, but scratched and no longer worthy of hanging on the wall for show--at a sidewalk sale for $15; original price $430.  My prize is the Wagner 12" frying pan with a beautiful 50 years seasoning for $1.  Deep fryer and Bunn commercial coffee maker for nothing.


----------



## africhef

We were going to buy a new pellet stove, a very pricey item. Anyway we found a 2 year old wood stove with a cord and half of wood plus part of the steel chimney for $500.00. The stove new would have been $ 3.000. plus as I do mosaic work my car port has about 3tonnes of pool tile laying around that I got for $50.00, Built my own hearth am grouting it today. Now that was one heck of a bargain. I love thrift stores and rummage sales.


----------



## expatgirl

wow, Africhef........building your own hearth!!  I've seen some beautiful ones overseas but none here per se.....if you get a chance please post a pic when you finish it......I love the eye appeal of them


----------



## PanchoHambre

well for awhile I had a handle on my addiction but I got the itch again the last few weeks. Maybe it is  the desire to cook more because of the cold, maybe it is that I once again have my kitchen project on the radar... I try to buy only things I will use but I am really running out of space. Recently I have acquired:

A set of 4 copper saucepans for $20 this was probably my most stupid purchase but I could not resist them. They are not the 'best' quality but they look really cool. I have not used them yet so I don't know how they will work out. I have SS and CI and Le Creuset so I figured I would round off the pot selection.

2 CI skillets for $2 a piece. Really don't need them because I have plenty but I just sort of enjoy restoring the darn things. I was trying to decide which one was better quality but at $4 total I just bought both. One it turns out is a real piece of Junk. It is marked only Made in USA. Once I got the rust and dirt off it is really poorly cast (very heavy though) I don't think it is that old and looks like It was never used/seasoned. I will try to season it and see how it comes but it is not nice.. maybe it will be good for camping/outdoor use of letting people borrow. The other which was really coated thick with carbon (so much so I thought it was paint but was not) I think will be a great skillet when I am done. It is unmarked except for the size (8) but it has a smooth finish inside like my Griswolds but is much heavier. I think this will end up being a favorite.

I picked up an Krups ice cream maker for $7 (my former roomate had one just like it it was cool to have around even if it did not get used alot)It the kind with the canister that you keep in the freezer so it is an annoying space hog.

A 50 year old Sunbeam mixmaster (edit) which is sort of frightening but really really cool..again could not resist it for about $6 Meat Grinder included it is quite beat up but works fine

and finally a never used Mandolin and a brand new microplane hand turned grater for $2 and $3

.... all of this because I needed a stupid crock pot to bring chili to the office chili cookoff. I bought one of  those too but I think it will make me unhappy after reading up on them here I should have gotten an older one. The one I got is a fairly recent proctor-silex and I  think a piece of junk but it will do the job of warming up the chili I am sure.


----------



## Leolady

oooooooooo!

Post some photos! Especially of the mixer!

I am negotiating right now on the purchase of an old gas/wood burning cookstove!  That's right...woodburning.

I don't NEED it, but I kinda like the idea of using it to warm the sunporch in the winter, or use the gas to keep the kitchen cool in the summer.

Am I nuts?


----------



## PanchoHambre

I will... my digital camera seems to be missing though... my phone takes dreadful pics. The mixer is a beast! I posed a discription it in the appliances forum but I don't have any pics yet. I have used it so far to grind meat, make a cake and whip potatoes all successfully.... oh and I edited it it is not KA its a Sunbeam MixMaster sorry


----------



## Leolady

Take a phone pic anyway!  A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## PanchoHambre

Here you go LeoLady.... I got a new camera....

I told you she aint pretty though


----------



## JoeV

My Mother had one of those old mixers. It sure got a lot of use feeding 5 boys!


----------



## Leolady

It looks like my mom's old mixer.  She sure made a lot of cookies and stuff with it!


----------



## Janicejanice

@PanchoHambre

that looks old, but it seems to be in good working condition..


----------



## expatgirl

my brother-in-law (aka "outlaw) inherited his grandma's........still working..........


----------



## Leolady

*[IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/choclatechef/KITCHENWARE/ENAMELED%20CAST%20*

I picked up a few things on Ebay this week.

Double decker pastry/breadbox





Drip Coffee maker





Rival Vac-O-Mat wall can opener





Coffee pot - which I will use as a tea kettle





Drip Coffee maker - which I will use to strain, store, and pour bacon drippings





The devil made me do it......


----------



## gadzooks

Second hand finds. I went to one yard sale today. Bought something I can't use because it was a good deal. A great deal. An as new #12 hub Alfa pelican head with a 3/16" shredder disk. As new. Way too big for my N50, with its dinky #10 hub. This is for big mixers. But hey...$17.


----------

